# Post storm grouper!



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone getting fired up about seeing a bunch of grouper after the storm passes? I am.

I would love to shoot some myself but I'm hoping to do a dive on the Ozark on Tuesday (without a speargun). Then I am out of town for a couple of weeks. My loss is your gain!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I've always heard they stack up after a good storm.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Storm is most likely going to have to have more guts than this one does currently to truly redistribute grouper.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree. A tropical storm won't do it. Maybe a few, but you need solid 20'+ waves to really wash them in.

Really hope you are right and I am wrong though!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Just gotta have faith. I have sacrificed a gold fish to the grouper gods to get them pushed up close.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Well I am going to try and make it out Tuesday through Thursday next week in hopes of some great diving days.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I was wondering if that effect on fish would be mentioned here or not.....IMO also...storm to week to stack.....BUT if it sits out there and continuously blows 40+ .....the shallow wrecks will be glowing with fish.....This storm is an odd one that I cannot compare one of the past to other than a reverse ERIN but .5 the wind....The main difference is that the power side of the storm is on the east side, so we are going to have an onshore flow the entire time on its approach......I hope it stacks some groups of groupers up inshore....


----------



## phantomcc (May 25, 2010)

I remember in 02, it was either Tropical Storm Issy or Isabelle and Tropical Storm Lilly (They came back to back I believe, can't remember which one came first) They washed in a whole mess of grouper bayside. I mean literally we were dropping in 5 to ten feet of water under the dock where you usually find pesky pinfish, and catching them. It was the weirdest and awesomest fishing experience I ever had inshore.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

phantomcc said:


> . It was the weirdest and awesomest fishing experience I ever had inshore.


Wow, that would be awesome!


----------

